# 3yard loader available in jersey



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Switched some things around and dropped some delinquent accounts. Have a 3 yard loader with or with a 16' pusher available. Pay us per hour or lease for rest of season. Your call. Also available for stacking and hauling but would rather put it to work for every storm.


Feel free to pm me or call me at 908-505-5963 for prices would prefer to have it in central or north jersey but Lehigh valley of Staten island would be fine as well.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Might need a loader at a site in neptune you able to have it ready for to,orrow night?


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Give me a call we can talk . Number is in previous post


----------

